# BIND removal from the base in 10.0: presentation slides



## wblock@ (Dec 19, 2013)

Slides from a presentation by Erwin Lansing (PDF) http://people.freebsd.org/~erwin/presentations/20131118-ICANN-FreeBSD-DNS.pdf


----------

